

How to use Flurry for split testing and engagement metrics - hoi
http://www.hoista.net/post/15940961373/how-to-use-flurry-for-split-testing-and-engagement

======
hoi
Let me know if there are any errors to correct etc. or if there are other
resources that would be useful to add to this.

